# Bacon Time / Pop's Brine



## moneymike (Jun 19, 2013)

Time for bacon again!!

I'm going to try Pop's Brine with some extra seasonings!

2 - 10lb Pork Bellies went into the brine this evening. 

How long should the bellies stay in the brine?

Here are a couple pictures of the bellies before they went into the refrigerator.


----------



## moneymike (Jun 20, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jun 20, 2013


----------



## moneymike (Jun 20, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jun 20, 2013


----------



## aeroforce100 (Jun 20, 2013)

Well, I usually leave mine in the brine for 12-14 days.  Then they come out for  about 24 hrs to form a pelicle, and then in to the smoke for 12-18 hrs or longer depending on the color I want.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 20, 2013)

I do mine for 14 days.

I think in his thread he says 12-14 days


----------



## moneymike (Jun 20, 2013)

When it's time to smoke what is the ideal temperature for smoking?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 20, 2013)

MoneyMike said:


> When it's time to smoke what is the ideal temperature for smoking?


Depends on how long you want to smoke:

If you want good color & nice & smoky:

Cold smoke between 60* & 90*  for 20 to 40 hours.

Or Warm smoke at 130* for 9 to 12 hours. (My method.)

Bear


----------



## moneymike (Jun 22, 2013)

When the bellies come out of the brine what needs to be done before smoking?


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 22, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/124885/bacon-made-the-easy-way


----------



## moneymike (Jun 27, 2013)

Can the bellies be taken out of the brine earlier than the suggested 12-14 days?


----------



## gary morris (Jun 28, 2013)

I personally wouldn't mess with the cure recipe, method or time, they've been tried and tested.  I'd hate to bump someone off due to a couple of days.  Just my two penneth.

Gary


----------



## moneymike (Jul 20, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jul 20, 2013


----------



## moneymike (Jul 20, 2013)

image.jpg



__ moneymike
__ Jul 20, 2013






Let the smoke roll!!


----------

